

Show HN: New take on my resume. - dougk16
http://www.dougkoellmer.com/resume/

======
jloughry
Very interesting! I like the layout, though wondered why the buttons along the
bottom of each panel didn't do anything.

Edited to add: it's always worthwhile when people try things like this. The
single-page paper résumé is a format suited to hanging folder jackets and
personnel files and needs updating for this environment. I'm not saying that's
true for every job category, but for hackers working across multiple companies
and open source projects, your example is...just right.

~~~
dougk16
Thanks for the feedback...you're right on with the classical resume format
seeming a little outdated...then again, I wouldn't even consider this format
in pretty much any other field.

The buttons...I'm planning to maybe pop-up a tooltip from wikipedia...yea,
should take away the buttony feel to them until I do.

------
jloughry
When interviewing, I would love it if all the candidates' résumés could be
preprocessed into this format. It would save _so_ much time if I could simply
PgUp/PgDn through them.

~~~
dougk16
Could you elaborate? Not sure what you mean with the time savings.

~~~
jloughry
I mean interviewing in the context of a programmer being asked to help
interview people. I would get called to do this a few times a week at my last
job. Manager comes in with a stack of twenty or so résumés and says, "pick a
couple of these for interviews". I'd read through them, looking for things
like what companies they worked for, how long, what technologies and projects
they worked on, sometimes things like what schools they went to (Stanford or
MIT computer science would obviously get my attention, along with Purdue,
Mellon, Waterloo, or UW).

But what I really needed was a "blink comparator". I wanted to Page Up/Page
Down through that stack of résumés rapidly and focus on the _differences_
between candidates across a particular set of skills.

"Hmm...C++ (PgDn PgDn PgDn PgDn PgDn)".

"Now, do any of them do any open source (PgUp PgUp PgUp PgUp PgUp)".

"How about security? (PgDn PgDn PgDn PgDn PgDn)".

ETA: _startup idea..._

Like that.

------
dougk16
To preemptively answer your burning question: yes, I'm available for work.

I also made a PDF version
([http://www.dougkoellmer.com/resume.pdf](http://www.dougkoellmer.com/resume.pdf))
using wkhtmltopdf for attaching to e-mails.

I know it's probably a little too radical overall, but let me know how you
think companies large and small would respond to this.

